# Georgia strait. cold water Parksville



## Trent C (Oct 23, 2014)

My cold water 100 -|+ gallon. local Parksville tank


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice
You have a chiller on that tank?
I have always wanted to do that, but thought that I would need more money to keep the tank cool.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Any updates/new pics?
thanks


----------

